# Massage therapy billing



## dragonflye (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello.  I recently became a Licensed Massage Therapist and I was wondering if anyone has any advice one how to do massage therapy billing and workman's comp billing as well.  Thank you.


----------



## lorrpb (Nov 9, 2011)

First you will have to get signed up with your state's workers comp program. They will have a book or a website that explains what you need to do. You will get the dx code from the physician who refers the patient to you. The massage therapy codes are pretty straight forward and are based on 15 min. intervals. I hope that helps.


----------

